# New Jersey Horse Shows



## DomiStLaurent (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!

I was wondering if anyone knew of any horse shows coming up in New Jersey that had a decent amount of Western Pleasure classes?

Thank you in advance!


----------

